# Shipping an old Fender guitar from Canada to the USA - advice needed



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi , I am shipping an old 60's Fender electric guitar to the USA from Canada . Is there a tariff / import number that I should put on the postal shipping form ? Anything I should know when shipping a guitar to the States ? Thank you for your help !


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

The shipping co you use will provide the paperwork you need to fill out. Not a big deal but ensure that you insure it for the full value of the guitar and pack it really well. Good luck.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

I was going to use Canada post . A local shop that sells vintage guitars to the states said that is all they use . I know I will have to fill out some paperwork with Canada post .


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

With Canada Post shipping to USA the maximum insurance you can buy is $1000


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Shipping to the US from Canada has become more complicated recently. Because the goods originated in the USA and you are shipping it back into the country of origin, there are NO tariffs or import duties. But the people who work at CanPost/FedEx/etc. typically really don't know that, or how to deal with it. IMO, your best bet it to drive down to Buffalo for a lovely day trip with the guitar, go to a USPS or FedEx Office location, and ship from there. Pop into the Anchor for some wings and a pint of McSorley's, and head back. Niagara Falls, Niagara-on-the-Lake, wine country, huge discount mall right off the highway - it's all good.

No more McSorley's at the Anchor, sadly. 
Nothing wrong with Sam Adams Octoberfest.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

I believe you also need to fill out some paperwork about the guitar's wood content because of recent enforcement of the Lacey act.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Or I could offer to hand deliver it, free of charge, though my delivery is worse than snail mail. May take several years. Might need a refret by the time it gets there


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Scotty , I will think your offer over . I have a couple of other guitars that need to cross the border - maybe you can help me with those


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

SGJones said:


> I believe you also need to fill out some paperwork about the guitar's wood content because of recent enforcement of the Lacey act.


i doubt it. not only was fender not raided because they aren't the skeezers gibson is, but it's returning to the country of origin. it says made in the usa right on the headstock. lacey act does not come into play afaik


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i doubt it. not only was fender not raided because they aren't the skeezers gibson is, but it's returning to the country of origin. it says made in the usa right on the headstock. lacey act does not come into play afaik


it could, if any of the components of the "Made in Usa" guitar contravene Lacey. The biggest concern is usually Brazilian rosewood....im not sure if fender used it much. their name rarely comes up in conversations about Braz.
the other consideration is if the guitar predates when the ban on the substance came into law.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think you need to worry about the wood issue. What you do need to worry about is insurance. As mentioned, Canada Post only insures 1000$. If you use UPS or Fedex add 100$ to the shipping cost for their ridiculous criminal "brokerage" fees.

- - - Updated - - -

I don't think you need to worry about the wood issue. What you do need to worry about is insurance. As mentioned, Canada Post only insures 1000$. If you use UPS or Fedex add 100$ to the shipping cost for their ridiculous criminal "brokerage" fees.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

SInce when does the shipper pay brokerage fees? Mark on the form that the receiver is paying


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i highly doubt wood content will be an issue with this.

ship it UPS, with insurance, and airmail only. i repeat. do not use ground service. 

since it's made in the USA, you wont have to pay duty. you *might* have to pay sales tax. if you listen to what I said in the point above and ship it airmail, you wont have to pay brokerage either.

- - - Updated - - -

i highly doubt wood content will be an issue with this.

ship it UPS, with insurance, and airmail only. i repeat. do not use ground service. 

since it's made in the USA, you wont have to pay duty. you *might* have to pay sales tax. if you listen to what I said in the point above and ship it airmail, you wont have to pay brokerage either.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

UPS doesn't care where its made. You won't have to pay extra, but won't it be a pleasant surprise when the guy getting the guitar gets dinged. Which he will, regardless of air or surface he will get dinged with "brokerage fees", and, possibly tax on the insured value.
UPS are a buncha crooks.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Personally, I would be concerned with sending an expensive guitar into the US and would not take the word of a bunch of random strangers on a forum (no offence people). Call the border, explain what you are sending and ask what you need.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Older Fenders did indeed have brazilian fb's-and I'm pretty sure that is the main concern with Customs or whatever other US agencies are involved. Some US stores I have seen state in their ads that they have all pertinent paperwork to accompany the sale and delivery,while I think others ship and hope for the best. Which would be very unfortunate for a potential customer-if he has paid up front and the instrument gets seized at he border or brokerage house, etc. Of course everything will depend on how sharp whoever inspects and signs off on the guitar-I imagine many of them are not going to know about the embargo on brazilian and the ensuing difficulties that might entail.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

The best method would be to drive over the border somewhere and ship it yourself in a hard case.

I did this with a drum kit I had to ship to Nashville.

You can insure on the spot and the buyer will get it several days sooner.

And once it is packaged, the new owner will be the only one to open it.

Otherwise, I see many potential problems.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Canada post came through . Shipped it safe and quick


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

It sounds like you took a bit of a risk with Canada Post only being able to insure it for 1,000.


----------



## Brother Charles (Sep 28, 2015)

I recently shipped a vintage GRETSCH . . . Insured for $3500 (CAD) through Canada Post. No problems at all. Mind you, it was packaged in xtremely well.


----------

